# Buying Advice on Good Case/Cabinet - Price around Rs 6000 ($100)



## abhilashkrishn (Jan 21, 2015)

Guys, I really need a case for my PC for adding new harddisks (total 3 Nos). Please suggest a case/cabinet for price around Rs 6k ($100). I have been heard that Corsair Carbide 400R and NZXT Phantom 410 cabinets are good. What are the other good choices and which should I select?


----------



## topgear (Jan 22, 2015)

Nzxt Source 530 is a good option. Selling at $80 on newegg.


----------



## abhilashkrishn (Jan 22, 2015)

topgear said:


> Nzxt Source 530 is a good option. Selling at $80 on newegg.



But I have heard that it lacks build quality. Is that true?


----------



## topgear (Jan 24, 2015)

I don't think so.The only con I can see is no side panel fan. In that case Carbide 400R is a tried a and tested one.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 24, 2015)

for 6k, you may get 400r only. or look at carbide 500R.


----------

